# GA16DE turbo This is where things go boom



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi my name's Jon. This thread is to inform anyone who wants to know where things break on a GA16DE turbo. Iv'e been off of the forums for a number of years now, but today decided I would start writing again. The forum i used to post on is now gone, so i joined this one. 

I have a 1999 sentra i have been working on for four years now. I recently did the final turbo set-up and I have learned where a lot of things fail. When i had the T28 on, after one year, the stock head gasket failed at 13-15 lbs of boost. fairly reliable but still not satisfactory.

I now have a GT3076R on after rebuilding the engine with many internal upgrades, i will list at the bottom. With this turbo, the stock head gasket failed immediately upon hitting 20lbs of boost with no hesitation. After some top secret coating it held at 15 lbs, but the pistons evidently are unable to handle this amount of boost and stress fractured between the ring grooves. Granted these are 91-94 pistons, the 95-99 pistons may be slightly different. due to their larger gap between the oil and compression ring grooves, this may give them slightly more strength.

Everyone knows that next to the head gasket, the rods are the first items to fail, so i would definately not push them beyond 12 lbs on a GT30R, or 20lbs on anything else, i know some have, but i would not recommend it at all.

So far this is all I have broken, but since i really dont care what i break, I'm sure i will be posting further details on other engine components in the near future. When i get to where the crank breaks, someone take me to the luny bin. HAHA if your wondering where something breaks just let me know and ill be happy to blow it up for you.

Anywya since i know your all wondering heres the list of upgrades:
TSI cast iron T25 flange manifold
GT3076R t25 flange and standard 5 bolt outlet
Blox manual boost controler (dont trust electronic)
2.5" IC piping (Hotshot)
Hotshot FMIC
Venom 440cc injectors (bored out from 240sx injectors)
Pauter custom rods rated to 1000HP
Intake and exhaust porting
multi-angle valve job
JWT turbo cams
AEM FIC (love this thing highly recommend it)
custom downpipe made by eternal motorsports (east hartford, ct)
4" intake piping
Phantom Grip LSD
10mm spark plug wires
King bearings
complete engine rebuild
AEM wideband
boost gauge
oil pressure gauge
tein springs
kyb shocks
17X7wheels
kumho ecsta tires
stereo
Weisco pistons, copper head gasket, and Chromoly rings on the way


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

sounds like a pretty nice setup, have you dyno'd it yet?


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

Also, Where did you get the copper head gasket, and how much did it cost?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Pics please


----------



## 92B13 (May 25, 2008)

Wait..... If you are working on a 99 Sentra, Why are you using 91-94 Pistons? And why are you so eager to destroy your car?


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

no i havent dynoed it on this set up yet, i dynoed it with my first set-up at 8lbs which only made 175, so i will post later what it makes. The reason for using the 91-94 pistons is that they have an additional compression ring next to the 95-99 pistons. the drawback is they are not gapless like the 95-99 ring is. And... im not eager to blow it up, i just figure someone needs to do the testing to figure out where this stuff fails, and what needs to be done to keep it from failing. Testing is the only way to know this.
The copper head gasket is coming from Hussey copper gaskets which makes custom gaskets for any car. It costs $150 and you should contact importperformanceparts.net or flatlanderracing.com. They have the largest selection and the most help in finding parts for the ga16de, i highly recommend them. talk to a guy named Phil if you call. the phone number is 603-378-0090.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

i havent taken many pictures of the car. i will try to get them on here as soon as possible. i spend most of my time aggressively working on the car, so i dont take the time to document much.


----------



## 92B13 (May 25, 2008)

Oh, Ok. Geez, I'm glad you have the money to do that kind of stuff, I can barely afford to put gas in my car (Which went down to like $1.10 but now is back up to $2 a gallon).


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah well this is really about the only thing i spend my money on, im not too good with managing money lol.


----------



## 92B13 (May 25, 2008)

Yeah, Me either, lol. But I don't have the money toe spend though, I have alot bills I gotta pay first, Than Only have about $250 to spend on whatever I want... Usually I spend it on stuff I don't need.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

right now i am wating on my Weisco pistons, copper head gasket, and Chromoly rings , but i have pretty much same set up, except stock rods , i got a t25 but that lil thing cant push much power, i was thinkg gt28rs but hows the gt30rs working?? as in response


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah im waiting on pretty much the same things as well. i strongly suggest you get the pauter connecting rods as well...they are quite expensive, but in no way can the stock rods handle much power. if you havent pulled them out to look at them, they are extremely extremely small and will crack and go right through your block, running everything else you have spent so much money on. talk to phil at flatlanderracing.com, he will hook you up. yeah the t25 doesnt really cut it, i am loving the GT30706r though. it will up your power band to start like 1500rpm higher though. it makes 7-9 lbs of boost at 4000 rpm and will make 20lbs at about 4800rpm. once it makes about 10 lbs it just builds boost like a mother. 8lbs on this turbo is roughly equivalent to 15lbs on the t25. i am loving it. it keeps the car really streetable for regular driving but when you want the power it roars to life pretty quickly. i cant wait to see how much power i can make with the new pistons and head gasket.... i want the world record, 14.2 in the quarter as far as i know. im pretty sure i can get at least a 13.5. but like i said...get new rods, please. you will destroy your motor and waste everything.


----------



## akexnads (Oct 14, 2007)

I think wes ran a 12.7 or something close to that the post is on the quarter mile times area in the ga16 section


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

really... hmmm hes only running a gt28rs on a stock motor though right? if im not mistaken, that was the last i saw on him, but like i said its been quite a while since ive been on the forums. well if he runs a 12.7 on that, i still think i can take the record with the new pistons and head gasket. this car has never been down the strip, so we shall see.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

so u already broke a rod? if so at how much boost on what turbo???


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds like a good setup, the only limiting factor is the 440 injectors. You will overpower them at 3 bar fuel pressure. 

As I stated in a PM I ran a 12.73 @ 107.8 MPH in 2007. Another member here (1.6 SE-R) had a hot shot turbo kit equipped (standard T28) B13 that ran a 12.2X IIRC. His car was significantly lightened and he was trapping around 110MPH. 

There was a GA16 car on a stock bottom end GA16DS overseas that made 330ish WHP but I never saw a 1/4 time slip for that car. So AFAIK the documented record (here anyway) is 12.2. Personally I do not think that is hard to beat on a properly built car with some weight reduction. You won't have to worry about competition from me, the drag passes were a one time thing done for NPM back in the day. Since then brake and suspension upgrades will keep me from running slicks.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

no i did not break a rod, but i did replace them, and i know by looking at them, they are insufficient for any significant power. they are forged, but they are only roughly 1/2" wide....do not try to make substantial power with these it will go badly. Some of the smallest rods i have ever seen.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

stjac566 said:


> no i did not break a rod, but i did replace them, and i know by looking at them, they are insufficient for any significant power. they are forged, but they are only roughly 1/2" wide....do not try to make substantial power with these it will go badly. Some of the smallest rods i have ever seen.


What do you consider significant? I agree they are small however there are several 250+ whp GA16's running around on a stock bottom end and at least one that has made over 300WHP.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

i would consider over 300 significant, i know that someone did make over 300 with it, but i doubt it made that power for very long with those rods. maybe a few runs on the dyno and a couple of runs on the strip, but its impossible to call those rods reliable at that power. i ran about 250hp with the stock rods on my old set-up and no stress fractures or anything when i pulled them out, but the amount of material on those things scares me that they hold up to that at all. i admit, nissan engineering is the stuff, and i can't believe they hold up as long as they do, but to go over 300 with them seems to just beg for trouble.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

stjac566 said:


> i would consider over 300 significant, i know that someone did make over 300 with it, but i doubt it made that power for very long with those rods. maybe a few runs on the dyno and a couple of runs on the strip, but its impossible to call those rods reliable at that power. i ran about 250hp with the stock rods on my old set-up and no stress fractures or anything when i pulled them out, but the amount of material on those things scares me that they hold up to that at all. i admit, nissan engineering is the stuff, and i can't believe they hold up as long as they do, but to go over 300 with them seems to just beg for trouble.



The guys that made over 300WHP are from Chile, In know them from other forums and the car was used every day for some years until last year that they swaped a SR20 and sold the GA16 still working correctly.
The car was a Nissan Almera and it was faster than Imprezas and Evolutions.
The latest dyno gave out a figure of 360WHP. They where using methanol or water injection. Ill try to look for more info to show you guys, there are some videos on youtube.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

ok i guess i am proved wrong, it still scares the crap out of me to use those rods, but if it works, then go for it. as for me i will stick with my pauter's. I did read a review some time back of the GA16 by Bob Legere in 1999 an engine builder who was building a naturally aspirated road course GA. and i specifically remember him talking about how that motors weak link was the connecting rods, so i am going on some other oppinions other than my own. anyway i am about to put a new block and pistons/ head gasket in the car, so i will try to get some pics up before i tear it all to heck.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Here I found some videos of that car.
It was running at 25psi at this time and doing 340 WHP. All Stock engine as they told me some time ago and as you can read on the coments of the second video. Maybe they used race fuel, i dont know that.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

cool video, thats some crazy boost on what a gt28rs i assume, i know they've got to be getting some crazy blow by with stock rings though. Did i see an SAFC...WTF?!?, why


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

stjac566 said:


> cool video, thats some crazy boost on what a gt28rs i assume, i know they've got to be getting some crazy blow by with stock rings though. Did i see an SAFC...WTF?!?, why


Im pretty sure he gets some blow by and even knocking, but it goes very fast!!


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright like i promised i have some pics of the car. I hope they will open, i couldnt figure out how to make them show up on the thread. My phone doesnt take wonderful pictures, so i hope you can see what you need to. I took the pictures of the engine bay right after i power washed it, so you are seeing all the accumulated water, not oil or anything cause that would be crappy and uncouth. Let me know what ya'll think.

http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_549928631848_39708851_32594428_523382_n.jpg
http://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_549928067978_39708851_32594396_587211_n.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._549928062988_39708851_32594395_8201370_n.jpg
http://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._549928057998_39708851_32594394_2872924_n.jpg
http://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._549928048018_39708851_32594392_6286746_n.jpg
http://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...9_549928043028_39708851_32594391_940491_n.jpg
http://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._549927978158_39708851_32594379_8284631_n.jpg
http://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto..._549927988138_39708851_32594381_3533617_n.jpg


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

hey another thing, does anyone know of a guy running i think a gold four door B14 around Daytona Beach with a turbo GA16DE maybe?, cause my friend saw one driving the other day here but never saw the engine bay or talked to the guy and i was intertested. If you do know him let me know ide look to hook up with him and have a duo of turbo powered GAs on the streets of Daytona.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks pretty good so far. I do have a question though, does the car run OK in it's current state? I ask because of the MAF placement. Depending on which MAF that is many people that have ran blow through turbo SR20 setups had to keep the MAF further away from the TB. If it works for you that's great but if you start having drivability issues you ma want to look at that.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

well it did run well, until i scratched the cylinder wall and put worn down original pistons in. Im fixing that this coming week. But yes i have had the MAF set there for a while with no problems, It runs much nicer in fact and if a develop a vacuum leak it is much easier to find because it can only come from one coupler. I had it set before the intake of the turbo on my old setup, but the way it is now, the car likes much better. Im not sure why that is, but im not complaining, lol. Also it enables me to run a real blow off valve instead of a recirc and it allowed me to block off the idle speed sensor air intake without the car falling on its face when the RPMs drop. another mystery i can't find an explanation for, but nonetheless its working. Im glad the pictures opened as well. Oh and to answer yopur other question it is just the stock MAF. The AEM FIC allows me to change MAF settings, so there is no need to upgrade to a different MAF. In fact I am working on a fuel map that just runs from the onboard MAP sensor so i can get rid of the MAF altogether. Its a little finicky, but its getting there.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

mine should be back together this weekend , got the hp kit for it wiseco pistons and copper head gasket,i got the stock crank the rods/bolts and the wiseco pistons cyrogenic treated. using gt28rs msd 50lb injectors with cobra maf, jwt tuned ecu , jgy fuel rail, areospeed fpr. lookin for 330 340ish . will post pics later for u all


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

stjac, you, sir, are an interesting sort of engine explosion scientist. hats off to the block breakers, to the movers and shakers.

And thanks for the info!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> mine should be back together this weekend , got the hp kit for it wiseco pistons and copper head gasket,i got the stock crank the rods/bolts and the wiseco pistons cyrogenic treated. using gt28rs msd 50lb injectors with cobra maf, jwt tuned ecu , jgy fuel rail, areospeed fpr. lookin for 330 340ish . will post pics later for u all


That will require big boost! 20 + PSI!!!!! What compression.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

yeah...most of the guys getting 330 or so ran about 25 lbs on a 28rs. I dont know how well that cryogenic treating is gonna work for you, but make sure to keep that detonation under control cause as ive said before i dont trust those rods at that high power. way to go with the copper head gasket thats the way i went as well. imay i suggest you use some sealant on it though otherwise it may "weap" water onto your pistons when its cold and not running. Use "CAT cement" it withstands 5000 psi and will hold under extreme temps. a lot of guys running copper head gaskets use that to prevent the problem. you usually have to get it from a caterpillar parts department. This is the advice i was given and it has worked out well so far. I am also curious as to the compression ratio. i only dropped mine to a 9.3 but with a thick head gasket so it may be more like 9.2 or 9.1. Let us know we is curiosity.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am typically not a fan of copper headgaskets on street cars as they can be tricky to install properly (annealing, sealant,etc...). Not that they cannot be made to work, but I have yet to have someone show the oem gasket is a weak link...


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

wes said:


> I am typically not a fan of copper headgaskets on street cars as they can be tricky to install properly (annealing, sealant,etc...). Not that they cannot be made to work, but I have yet to have someone show the oem gasket is a weak link...


I have blown four OEM gaskets. once after a year on 15 lbs on a T25/28 setup, twice at 15lbs on a gt30r and once at 20 lbs on a gt30r with a perfectly flat block and head. unless you can keep the temps well below normal operating temperature, that thing just gets holes blown right through it into the water vanes. I am not so much a fan of copper head gaskets on street cars either, but in our case this is our only option. Cometic wants a minimum of 50 gaskets before it will design and produce one, i have had friends higher in the industry and myself contact them more than once. Ajusa no longer makes one, and wont start reproducing the MLS, ive tried, and Felpro basically said F you to me when i asked them about making an MLS even though they already make a standard OEM replacement and have all of the blueprints to design one. Typically the graphite head gaskets on all Nissans are the weak link, most notably on the KA24 who has the same problems i, and im sure many others have encountered. Yes, the copper head gaskets are difficult to get under control initially, but until someone decides we are actually worth the performance industry we cant really do too much else. Plus, the copper gaskets are good to some crazy like 2000hp under like 250 degrees or so. Nothing beats that, lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I understand about the lack of options. I did the same thing with cometic etc. When I blew the stock gasket and didn't want to use an oem replacement. Then I found out they redesigned the OEM part and have not had an issue with it in 5 years of road course use on a GT28RS at 13-18 psi... 

Do you know of you ever had the newer version gasket? It does not look like the typical graphite gasket...


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> That will require big boost! 20 + PSI!!!!! What compression.


8:5:1 .................


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

turbo200sx007 said:


> 8:5:1 .................


wow that is some crazy low compression...well not for a typical turbo car, but to get that thing going from a stop light will require like 3/4 throttle for regular driving. you can run as much boost as you want on that turbo and im pretty sure you will be ok. that will be one sick drag car sir. let me know how it drives regularly i was too panzy to go that low with my compression cause i didnt want to have to deal with the day to day driving.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

wes said:


> I understand about the lack of options. I did the same thing with cometic etc. When I blew the stock gasket and didn't want to use an oem replacement. Then I found out they redesigned the OEM part and have not had an issue with it in 5 years of road course use on a GT28RS at 13-18 psi...
> 
> Do you know of you ever had the newer version gasket? It does not look like the typical graphite gasket...


so what is this gasket made out of, and how is it different, I dont know if Felpro stepped up to match the redesigned OEM part or not, but i have been using theres for years and have had the same luck with theres as the OEM.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

another thing that breaks.....piston rings on installation....i thought buying a ring expander would help me out this time around...nope sticking to the fingers....far safer...FML. delaying build.


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

car is back running again. this time with Wiseco pistons at 9.3 to 1 compression, copper head gasket, toga hp bearings, blox boost controller, and clutchmasters fx 500 (stage 5) clutch. apparently after 3 months of use one of my Venom 440cc injectors broke, so i ordered deatschwerks 740ccs which are on the way. currently driving around town at 12lbs on the 30r with 240sx 260cc injectors until the new ones come in. surprisingly those injectors will keep the AFR below 12.0 at that boost on that size turbo. whooped a Chrys. 300c today with three other people in my car. thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Post some pics


----------



## stjac566 (Feb 26, 2009)

i already posted some pics...see farther up thread...it looks no different on the outside, save the tiny boost controller. if i can i will post some higher quality ones when i get the chance to borrow a digital camera.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

have any of u guys brokin any axels yet, i sure havent the stockers are strong, ha i am still cryo treating it, i gettin my tranny, clutch, pressure plate, head bolts all treated, they will be done next week then i am good to go, 300whp daily drivin will be nice  the only problem i have ever had as was stock headgasket which blew at 15 pounds also 3 times hahah, but no more worries about that now .i will post pictures as soon as i get it all back together fresh engine bay and engine paint too hahah i cant wait


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> have any of u guys brokin any axels yet, i sure havent the stockers are strong, ha i am still cryo treating it, i gettin my tranny, clutch, pressure plate, head bolts all treated, they will be done next week then i am good to go, 300whp daily drivin will be nice  the only problem i have ever had as was stock headgasket which blew at 15 pounds also 3 times hahah, but no more worries about that now .i will post pictures as soon as i get it all back together fresh engine bay and engine paint too hahah i cant wait


Why are you getting the head bolts cryo treated? They are torque to yield bolts, what benefit could that provide? 

I blew a stock headgasket when I maxed out the 240SX MAF. Years ago I installed the revised version of the OEM gasket and have had zero issues even at 18 PSI with stock bolts. 

As far as axles, never had an issue. Even with slicks and 1.8 60' times....


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> Why are you getting the head bolts cryo treated? They are torque to yield bolts, what benefit could that provide?
> 
> I blew a stock headgasket when I maxed out the 240SX MAF. Years ago I installed the revised version of the OEM gasket and have had zero issues even at 18 PSI with stock bolts.
> 
> As far as axles, never had an issue. Even with slicks and 1.8 60' times....


well its being done for free, so u couldnt be bad ??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> well its being done for free, so u couldnt be bad ??


I am not sure. Cryo treating relieves stress in the metal. I am no metallurgist but my thoughts are that because the bolts are designed to be torqued to the point that they yield (begin to stretch) that cryo treating will change the point at which the stretch. I am not saying this WILL cause issues only that it warrants some research from people smarter on this topic than myself (such as a metallurgist or someone HIGHLY educated on the subject).


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> I am not sure. Cryo treating relieves stress in the metal. I am no metallurgist but my thoughts are that because the bolts are designed to be torqued to the point that they yield (begin to stretch) that cryo treating will change the point at which the stretch. I am not saying this WILL cause issues only that it warrants some research from people smarter on this topic than myself (such as a metallurgist or someone HIGHLY educated on the subject).


yeah i understand what ur saying. i will ask him about it first. have u already sold ur car wes??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> yeah i understand what ur saying. i will ask him about it first. have u already sold ur car wes??


I still have it and it's coming back as a project car!


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> I still have it and it's coming back as a project car!


whats the most u dyno'd? and u gonna kept the ga16de or go sr?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> whats the most u dyno'd? and u gonna kept the ga16de or go sr?


Heck I haven't dynoed in 4 years since I put down 252. No reason to really in how I use the car. I do plan on dynoing this season to see what it is putting down now.....

I plan on keeping the GA!


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

people are saying that the stock rod bolts are weak cause they are only torq to 17-21 pounds, what u guys think mine were cyro treated along with my rods, dunno if that help bolts any but just wondering what u think wes anyone ?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> people are saying that the stock rod bolts are weak cause they are only torq to 17-21 pounds, what u guys think mine were cyro treated along with my rods, dunno if that help bolts any but just wondering what u think wes anyone ?


Cryo. treating fasteners is a tricky thing! It relieves stress in metal and as a result strengthens things. The difference here is how do you know what to torque these treated fasteners too? 

Did you wind up doing the head bolts? I had an in depth conversation with a client of mine who is a PHD and the Chief metallurgist for a supplier who makes OEM parts for major automobile manufacturers. As I previously suggested he indicated he would NOT cryo treat them.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

wes said:


> Cryo. treating fasteners is a tricky thing! It relieves stress in metal and as a result strengthens things. The difference here is how do you know what to torque these treated fasteners too?
> 
> Did you wind up doing the head bolts? I had an in depth conversation with a client of mine who is a PHD and the Chief metallurgist for a supplier who makes OEM parts for major automobile manufacturers. As I previously suggested he indicated he would NOT cryo treat them.


 no he told me not to do the head bolts.


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

stjac any updates!!!!!??? i got mine back together today just gotta break it in  blah, then i takin it to the dyno hahahaha


----------



## CoV (Jan 14, 2009)

So what is the reason the stock pistons crack between ring grooves? poor tune? cant be too much boost as a friends has just cracked at 0.8 bar boost


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Poor tune has to be the reason, lean mixtures, detonation, to much advance. Those are the things that can cause those problems
0.8 bars of boost isnt the problem by it self, I ran 1bar on a E16s and a bit over 1 bar on a GA16DE with no problems at all.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

dburone said:


> Poor tune has to be the reason, lean mixtures, detonation, to much advance. Those are the things that can cause those problems
> 0.8 bars of boost isnt the problem by it self, I ran 1bar on a E16s and a bit over 1 bar on a GA16DE with no problems at all.


I totally agree. If you are breaking ring lands it is detonating.


----------



## CoV (Jan 14, 2009)

Friend is currently looking for forged or the very close fitting honda 16 pistons (cant remember the number exactly) he did adjust a touch wrong and boost went right up so it ran lean  Also he was running a GA14DET swapped in a GA16DE and swapped all the parts over although now we think its another GA14, gotta measure the bore tonight as the piston height is 3mm taller than id expect, still 200bhp wasnt bad lol


----------



## ND_Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

*Just some questions*

hey everyone, i have a 95 200sx with a GA16DE with a Turbo Specialties Extreme turbo kit, with a garret T20 turbo, and i was wondering if about 5-6psi is the most that turbo can put out, or if im having waste gate issues, and, i was also wondering, the the acuator rod, for the waste gate, should move freely, because if i try to move mine manuallly, doesnt budge at all, thaks for your time people

Dave


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

ND_Dave said:


> hey everyone, i have a 95 200sx with a GA16DE with a Turbo Specialties Extreme turbo kit, with a garret T20 turbo, and i was wondering if about 5-6psi is the most that turbo can put out, or if im having waste gate issues, and, i was also wondering, the the acuator rod, for the waste gate, should move freely, because if i try to move mine manuallly, doesnt budge at all, thaks for your time people
> 
> Dave


Buy a manual or electronic boost controller, i wouldnt recommend running over 10psi on that T20 cause its so small it will produce tons of heat at high levels of boost.


----------



## ND_Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks 2dr-sentra, i dont plan on taking it over what it sits right now, im pretty new to turbos in general, the car pulls pretty good at 6psi, and, im also curious sometimes, i notice a bit of hesitation at wot, around 4500-5000rpm, and the previous owner said i might have to bump out the exhaust to 3in, im not sure what it has right now, but would a restrictive exhaust cause it to do that, and it only does it at highway speeds around in 4th, 5th gear, 1-3rd it pulls like crazy, and works like a champ


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you definitely don't need 3" exhaust on a ga16 turbo. What you need to do is make sure the tune is right. Hesitation at those rpm may mean the tune is out of whack, which could be very bad.


----------



## formerrx7guy (Feb 1, 2008)

i have the exact same kit for my sentra only i got a wideband and boost gauge and let me tell you these kits require tuning they come preset pig rich. just wondering did you install it yourself? also do you have a wideband.....if you do and you need help tuning with the fuel injector controller let me know i know all to well the quirks of it...


----------



## ND_Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

thank you chimmike and Rx7guy, well, i called the company, they sent me what they said where the proper specs for it, right now the car is sitting with a busted windsheild, curtosey of a low flying goose, when i tuned it to the settings they said, it all but dissappeard, i also made sure the two extra injectors where working properly, after the adjustments you would barely feel it hesitate, and only for a split second, when it did, barely being able to feel it, i pulled plugs to check, after doing a pull, they were a little on the dark side, but the car itself needs a good tune up, oil change and such, also, im sure its not too good to run it rich, with the fouling of the plugs, because i noticed evertime i let off the gas, it would have a very low tone backfire, not a loud bang, or a pop more like a bloop sound, right now, i dont have a wideband, im planning on purchasing one, as soon as possible, but i think i might need a new O2 sensor, because the one thats in it, almost right after the turbo, is just a single wire one, im thinking the wideband O2 sensor has more?

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2s7jk1i&s=6 < there is a picture of the engine bay, i bought the car as it is, turbo already installed, and with a fresh rebuild, im just curious, as to if the turbo also is watercooled, because i have some of those braided steel lines, that run to it, besides the oil lines, that get very hot after driving


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

their engine management is crappy at best. ditch their entire engine management system and contact Jim Wolf Technology, see if they still program GA16 ecus. You'll need to replace the factory injectors with larger ones, and you'll need to install a walbro high flow fuel pump (if there isn't one in there already).

if JWT doesn't reprogram ga16 ecu's, get something like a greddy e-manage and have a professional install and tune it. That's really your best bet to be safe. Never skimp with aftermarket turbo setups and never assume "everything will be okay".


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

chimmike said:


> you definitely don't need 3" exhaust on a ga16 turbo. What you need to do is make sure the tune is right. Hesitation at those rpm may mean the tune is out of whack, which could be very bad.


 do i need 3 inch exhaust, while running 22-25 pounds lol?


----------



## turbo200sx007 (Sep 2, 2007)

ND_Dave said:


> thank you chimmike and Rx7guy, well, i called the company, they sent me what they said where the proper specs for it, right now the car is sitting with a busted windsheild, curtosey of a low flying goose, when i tuned it to the settings they said, it all but dissappeard, i also made sure the two extra injectors where working properly, after the adjustments you would barely feel it hesitate, and only for a split second, when it did, barely being able to feel it, i pulled plugs to check, after doing a pull, they were a little on the dark side, but the car itself needs a good tune up, oil change and such, also, im sure its not too good to run it rich, with the fouling of the plugs, because i noticed evertime i let off the gas, it would have a very low tone backfire, not a loud bang, or a pop more like a bloop sound, right now, i dont have a wideband, im planning on purchasing one, as soon as possible, but i think i might need a new O2 sensor, because the one thats in it, almost right after the turbo, is just a single wire one, im thinking the wideband O2 sensor has more?
> 
> Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting < there is a picture of the engine bay, i bought the car as it is, turbo already installed, and with a fresh rebuild, im just curious, as to if the turbo also is watercooled, because i have some of those braided steel lines, that run to it, besides the oil lines, that get very hot after driving


Clean your engine bay lol


----------



## ND_Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

Lol, its very hard to keep a clean engine bay up here in north dakota, and now, its sitting parked untill atleast spring, when i can afford a new windshield, sunroof, and hood, so when i finally get it all fixed, she will get a good cleaning, id love to see you try to keep an engine bay clean, when they get dirty the minute you pull out of the carwash , but if your talking about the wonderful mess of hoses and wires and such, thats all gonna be cleaned up, when shes ready to drive again XD


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

turbo200sx007 said:


> do i need 3 inch exhaust, while running 22-25 pounds lol?


on what size turbo? that matters more than just telling me what boost you're running.


----------



## bestb12injersey (Sep 11, 2007)

wes said:


> I am typically not a fan of copper headgaskets on street cars as they can be tricky to install properly (annealing, sealant,etc...). Not that they cannot be made to work, but I have yet to have someone show the oem gasket is a weak link...


i currently run a stock head gasket as well and never had a problem. i ordered mine from the dealer, oem is not the same as autozone. and ive seen ur car on video and its fast.


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

Nice built man!!! I'm in planning for my turbo setup and built your info is very important for me. For the headgasket issues, my friend tested a "head fire rings" and OEM headgasket with cooper "copper" spray and no issues (GT28 22psi).


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

....update?


----------



## alfsentra (May 24, 2006)

B U M P ! ! ! Updates?


----------

